# cleaning yak after use



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

Thought I would ask what you all do with your yaks after use.
I know when im fishing freshwater I dont wash anything or clean anything as its pretty good, but when fishing in saltwater I tend to wash it down when i get home.

what does everyone else do, I guess im a bit concerned as its hard to wash it down etc with all the water restrictions we have at the moment.

any ideas


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey ben

havent had mine in the salt yet, but what i do after a few fresh water trips is grab just a bucket of warm soapy water and with a sponge just soap it up, then I leave it to dry and looks brand new....


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been going to one of those car wash places and putting $2 in and washing the yak and car down after each trip.
It's pretty easy and convenient as it blasts all the salt off and as I put my yak on the roof, it also washes off all the salt that dries on the roof of the car.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> take the mirage drive into the shower


heh, if I dod that the missus would change the locks, she thinks I'm too devoted to the yak as it is :mrgreen:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Gatesy said:
> ...


I don't know... Sounds a bit kinky.....
:lol:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

After each trip in the salt I give all the metal bits a spray with the hose, especially the pully for the rudder. The lady at the shop (which also has a stock of about 20 yaks which they rent out and use on tours) told me that I should do this, as they have noticed they get a few extra years out of all the metal bits by doing this.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ditto
I use the same shampoo I use to clean the car with. Has some sort of UV protector and waxes in it. I think it's the Turtle Car Wash product, or something similar. I also rinse all metal bits and spray them with Inox.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Since I got rid of the Urvan, and now have a sedan, with reasonably good paint and panel, I have to use a trailer to carry my yak/yaks. I also cart a 20 litre water container and a watering can. The yak gets washed before going on the trailer, not for the yaks benefit, but for the trailer, and to some degree the car. Water can still drip from the yak onto the car. I have seen a lot of rust damage caused to cars by car topping boats and the like. I also like to sponge some of the water on the "stainless steel fittings" my last tackle talk refers "whats this stuff".
I confess the water I use, normally comes out of our normal town water supply, but by bringing the water to the launch site, there is less risk of some
extra zealous greenie blowing a fuse. Gah... "wheres yer Ph meter sucker...no cadmium in this stuff.......nah.. got this stuff from Aunty Berryls septic tank..... wanna have a sniff?".....Hey watch this! drink drink drink...."Rooooooth".

Cheers Andybear :twisted:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I only fish salt water so I have to clean the yak after every outing. I take my yak to the car wash when I get back from the beach. I'm not worried about rust on the yak; everything is aluminum or stainless steel. I just want to spray everything down with soapy water. I've been doing this for years and I never have to worry about having my kayak smell funky. This was a real concern before when my kayak sat next to my desk in my office. My OK Drifter had 5 years of hard use, yet looked almost like new when I sold it this year. I've seen yaks that are less than a year old look like crap if they aren't properly cared for. The seats and straps are encrusted with salt, all the brass is green and they have that funky rotten seaweed smell that never goes away. I also spray my PFD, booties, paddling clothes and just about everything else with soapy water while I'm at the car wash. The car wash is a little more environmentally friendly than taking a hose to the yak. Our local car wash uses recycled water. The real reason that I go to the car wash after each outing is to get all of the salt and sand off the truck. I'm paranoid about ruining the paint on the new truck.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have never washed mine and it's salt-water use 99% of the time. I get home and chuck it up the side of the house.

I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t noticed any negative effects of this type of loving care and attention. Ohh except when my dog has chewed my handle :evil:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't wash yak or car, ever! I am just too lazy, plus I don't keep my cars for long enough for rust to form.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

andybear said:


> extra zealous greenie blowing a fuse. Gah... "wheres yer Ph meter sucker...no cadmium in this stuff.......nah.. got this stuff from Aunty Berryls septic tank..... wanna have a sniff?".....Hey watch this! drink drink drink...."Rooooooth".
> 
> Cheers Andybear :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Andy your a strange man :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After salt just a wipe to stop it dripping on the van during transport; and after fresh nothing at all.

After salt an occasional puff of spray on the sounder connection on the lead before I cap it is the only other extra


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

My yak hasnt been in salt yet but I wouldnt want to wash all the cod poo and redfin blood off it, its got character now and smells natural :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I took a dump in my yak the other day. When I got home I used jif.

It worked.''


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

oh nice :lol:

I thought that was what scupper holes were for???


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> I took a dump in my yak the other day. When I got home I used jif.
> 
> It worked.''


wtf........

are you being serious. :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: glad i wasnt fishing poppers behind you


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

They don't call it the great unstainer for nothin'


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Someone remind me never to buy a second hand yak from Dan..... :?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ye Gods!

And I get cited as a strange man? :shock: :shock:

If I get any stranger, I will be normal around here :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah i wouldnt worry about the plastic but its all the screws and saddles on my yak I worry about not washing, i will definately take the car wash idea into consideration if im fishing further away, just a pity there isnt a carlovers between my house and local fishing haunt.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> yeah i wouldnt worry about the plastic but its all the screws and saddles on my yak I worry about not washing,


Ben stay relaxed and look at all the hundreds of boats on moorings, jetties and marinas around the GC and they are mostly only washed when it rains.

My cruiser in 17 years only rusted on the gal chain and shackles of the anchor and it was only ever washed down for painting or on the slips and had far more vulnerable fittings then on any kayak


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> I took a dump in my yak the other day. When I got home I used jif.
> 
> It worked.''


Was the yak in the garage or what?

JT


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

merde, way too much information!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess I just have a sensitive nose, but I hate it when my yak smells bad. All I know is that if I don't wash it after use it takes on a peculiar funk. I don't know; maybe we just have smelly water here :lol: AT LEAST MY YAK DOESN'T SMELL LIKE FRESH POOH! What the hell, Dan? I really don't want to know, but I have to ask. How did you remove the "brown trout" from your yak. Did you use your landing net? Gaff it and fling it over the side? Do an eskimo roll and let gravity do the job? I've never been in such dire extremis that I've resorted to crapping in my yak. That being said; I would think that knowing how to de-crap your kayak would be a valuable bit of information. Just in case I ever look over the side and see the tax man gliding by, I'll probably need this info :shock: :x   :roll:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

andybear said:


> Ye Gods!
> 
> And I get cited as a strange man? :shock: :shock:
> 
> ...


 dont get any normaler andy , we loves ya as ya are :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

DGax65 said:


> I guess I just have a sensitive nose, but I hate it when my yak smells bad. All I know is that if I don't wash it after use it takes on a peculiar funk. I don't know; maybe we just have smelly water here :lol: AT LEAST MY YAK DOESN'T SMELL LIKE FRESH POOH! What the hell, Dan? I really don't want to know, but I have to ask. How did you remove the "brown trout" from your yak. Did you use your landing net? Gaff it and fling it over the side? Do an eskimo roll and let gravity do the job? I've never been in such dire extremis that I've resorted to crapping in my yak. That being said; I would think that knowing how to de-crap your kayak would be a valuable bit of information. Just in case I ever look over the side and see the tax man gliding by, I'll probably need this info :shock: :x   :roll:


He used his big toe to push it through the scupper hole I woulda thought :lol:

Hmmm emergency scupper bung :roll:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

OK! You asked but BEWARE, the devil is in the detail. The following is a revolting, disgusting, off putting and environmentally unfriendly interpretation of real life human events. Events such as these should be reserved for emergency situations only and could be considered unacceptable to some readers.

If you have issues with bowel reality, STOP READING NOW!

Dump in a yak:

#1 - Make sure the coast is clear
#2 - Consider whether its easier paddling to shore
#3 - Remove all or any obstacles including fabric seats, tackle, hooks, knives. 
#4 - Ensure your new makeshit basin area (where you normally sit) is clean and has excellent drainage.
#5 - Perch yourself on the moulded poly back rest, firmly fix your arms on the gunwhales and lock your feet into the footrests to hold balance.
#6 - When you are certain you will not overbalance, go for gold.
#7 - Using the lid of a small tackle box or other cupping device, scoop up the remnants and send them seaward. This part is tricky so make sure you allow plenty of time to disperse all residual matter.
#8 - The left finger wipe is standard practice in countries like India. Again, take plenty of time to ensure hygenic and adequate sanitation.
#9 - A good swirl of the seatwell should have you fishing again comfortably in no time.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I would have thought hanging your arse over the side would have been easier :?:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: ,much too much information :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Somehow I dont think it would work after a heavy night on the bourbon and a feed of curry n rice :?

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hanging over the side is too risky. These days ya never know what'll come back up and bite you on the arse.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had to ask:roll: Stupid, Doug, Stupid!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmmm think I would just jump overboard and do my business if I was that desperate!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Reminds me of getting caught short at Bangalore airport and discovering the toilets had no paper when I had giardiasis. Never thought I'd ever pick up the pitcher in the toilet, let alone use it as the locals do. There was a small benefit in the giardia induced consistency (I'm trying to be delicate here)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah I've had to make a quick run to shore a few times, you will always know if you fish with me as when I get back out I'll be wearing a sleeveless T shirt :shock:

I gave up wearing singlets fishing :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Never thought of using a sleeve before - yakkers are in ingenious bunch!!
Which one do you use first, the left or the right sleeve?


----------

